# Question on Rotors



## fast_kozak (May 18, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm not very technical so bare with me. I wanna replace my rotors for esthetic reasons. I'm painting my calipers yellow (to match my B15 Spec V), and I'd like it if my rotors were blackend. I've been searching on ebay, and I found some, but they've got 5 holes, which I'm assuming that's where the tires go, and my rims are a 4 bolt pattern. Now I don't know what kind of 4 bolt pattern they are, but I DO know those rotors won't fit. 
So... do any of you guys/girls know of a company that makes rotors with the 4 bolt to fit my 2004 Spec V, that are blackened and preferably cross-drilled/slotted? Or is there another suggestion for what I wanna do? 

Thanks


----------



## Patty_ost (Jun 9, 2007)

I think that would be a hard find. unless your going to get a brake kit that has a calipers on it.

getting a replacement rotors would be pretty risky because of quality and durability issues. Some might get warped easily. 

just my two cents


----------

